# Craftsman 4ws.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new 4 wheel steer craftsman, and what is your take on it??


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

4 wheel steers are awsome! I have a '95 MTD 'lowes team racing' edition- its a really neat tractor to drive- steers just like a z turn.

4 wheel steering isnt new for craftsman- theres older models that theyve made before with 4ws. Noma, JD and MTD are others that have as well. I think its just a passing fad like back then- they didnt sell to well or are too expensive to fix/maintain - and they dropped em.

Mine still needs alot of work, deck rebuilt, rewired and eventually repainted ( need the non obtainable sticker package custom made) - but i want to get it back in mowing status this year sometime.

My tractor is impressive- has a heavy cast rear transaxle - well built setup- i was surprised to see it built so heavy.

Heres a pic when i first dragged it home:











Id like to find a couple old skool 4ws tractors sometime.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I wasnt sure i had seen them on tv, and didnt think sears/craftsman had ever built a 4ws before? I am waiting for them to make an out front deck model!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The only sorta similar one is the cub knock off craftsman z turn type tractor that ive seen- they have a 2 part trans setup under the back of them ( so it can spin around in its own length).

The older 4WS craftsman was a noma built tractor- back when they were around- almost looked like a murray- this one looks like my 2003 murray:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5601856232/" title="4ws craftsman by The Kiddo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5601856232_cf70ce2898.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="4ws craftsman"></a>


This one apparantly was a prototype - but has the craftsman "II" on it:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5601858172/" title="Noma-Craftsman by The Kiddo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5023/5601858172_0e819903af.jpg" width="500" height="346" alt="Noma-Craftsman"></a>


These 2 pics arent mine- found them by 'Da google' ......


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> The only sorta similar one is the cub knock off craftsman z turn type tractor that ive seen- they have a 2 part trans setup under the back of them ( so it can spin around in its own length).
> 
> The older 4WS craftsman was a noma built tractor- back when they were around- almost looked like a murray- this one looks like my 2003 murray:
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5601856232/" title="4ws craftsman by The Kiddo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5601856232_cf70ce2898.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="4ws craftsman"></a>
> ...


 Thankyou for the pic research!.. That is a murray style hood for sure..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Now i think of it the grey one has fenders just like my 88 kleen kut ( dynamark) - i used to have another one with same style fenders.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would much rather have one of these than a ztr.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I like mine - i got it free .... heck like 6 years ago - had to drive almost an hour and a half - i thought the guy put those stickers on it but he said it came that way- he also had a 69 broadmoor that sat for 20 years in his barn he wanted me to take. He had a bunch of other stuff, but it was before i had a trailer.


The thing turns super tight - i really need to put it back to mowing service, its sat in my shed for quite a while now. I was really impressed when the original 18.5 twin fired up.

The odd thing is ive only herd of one other just like mine up north - theres 'normal' 4 ws MTD's around- but so far mine is the only one around here - even Lowes went 'Huh? What is it?" Someday id like to restore it/repaint it - only parts i need are hubcaps and a new hedlight lens.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I like mine - i got it free .... heck like 6 years ago - had to drive almost an hour and a half - i thought the guy put those stickers on it but he said it came that way- he also had a 69 broadmoor that sat for 20 years in his barn he wanted me to take. He had a bunch of other stuff, but it was before i had a trailer.
> 
> 
> The thing turns super tight - i really need to put it back to mowing service, its sat in my shed for quite a while now. I was really impressed when the original 18.5 twin fired up.
> ...


 You better hang on to that one!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I plan to- its one of few im definitly keeping if i ever have to sell some.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I mow 4 yards that total about 5.5 acres and i think one of these 4ws would cut out alot of trimming..


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> The only sorta similar one is the cub knock off craftsman z turn type tractor that ive seen- they have a 2 part trans setup under the back of them ( so it can spin around in its own length).
> 
> The older 4WS craftsman was a noma built tractor- back when they were around- almost looked like a murray- this one looks like my 2003 murray:
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5601856232/" title="4ws craftsman by The Kiddo, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5601856232_cf70ce2898.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="4ws craftsman"></a>
> ...


2nd version pictured was sold in that color and also in red. The hoods were very brittle. All with 3 bolt rear end were made by Noma of Canada of which Murray bought. Sold under the following names: Agway, Eagle Star, Huskee, Ingersoll, Murray, Noma, Sears, Scotts, Stanley and maybe a few other names. In Australia under the Viking name. MTD 4 wheel steer had 4 bolt rear wheels.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I wonder what made them decide to bring them back into production?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Speaking of 4 wheel steer, i want to do a 'conversion' on my agway - like put a trans up front, a similar setup to 4WS nomas on it ( ill have to custom make the brackets) and have me a trail riding 4x4 tractor - its possible - seen a kid set it up on yoo tube.


----------

